# Lure Colors



## BayRat (Aug 19, 2014)

What are some of your preferred lure colors? Here in the Great Lakes region we like our purples, pinks, metallics, and black. Most colors have their days, but these are usually in the water on most days. What are the preferred diving depths?


----------



## lakeangler (Jan 21, 2017)

Ice Fishing LOW Lake of the Woods area i tend to use white/red/silver/gold. Especially if the sun is shining i tie on a silver or gold lure.


----------

